# Bunnies?



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone on here have rabbits? I have a Holland lop but I don't know if I can keep him due to time problems and not being able to care for him properly. I don't really want to put him up on something like Craigslist though. PM me if you have rabbits. Also, I am curious if I can sell animals on here?


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Are you having trouble with him? If you need advice I'd be happy to try and help. I know there are a few bunny people on here at least. We have 8 of various breeds and ages.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a bunny  and have you checked to see if there's a bunny rescue in your area?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Juliah456 said:


> I have a bunny  and have you checked to see if there's a bunny rescue in your area?


 I have not. But a problem has sprung up. If anyone can help, I'd be grateful. So he has an abcess on his neck. He got one last summer to. We gave him a shot of penicillin last time. Should I try that again? Has anybody heard of this happening before? It doesn't seem to hurt him. He still jumps around like an adorable rabbit.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Please help me with the above problem! I would really love the help and I want to keep him and keep him healthy and need advice.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

If it's an abscess. You could try holding warm compresses on it until it comes to a head (like a pimple). I would lance it but I don't suggest doing it yourself unless you've done it before.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

It's extremely large but I can try! Thank you! Xxx


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I am pretty sure it is an abscess because it is hard, and it does not hurt him. When I try to drain it with a needle I can't get anything out due to its hardness.


----------

